# First model shoot in 2 years still a little rusty



## pixilstudio (Dec 24, 2013)

CC welcome
thanks for stopping by
shot with alien bees and the 5d mark3   
Maybe there is a different pic from the set people might think is better? Let me know
To see the full set please visit Natalya -Model, Fashion and Glamour photography in Denver



















Thank you for leaving a comment


----------



## tirediron (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't forget to keep the studio lights up!   Okay...  a'splain me your lighting for the first one please.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 24, 2013)

I am not liking the catch lights.  The nose ring made her nose look funny on #3&4 from that angle.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Don't forget to keep the studio lights up!   Okay...  a'splain me your lighting for the first one please.



Looks like a light source on each side of the lens provide an odd catchlight and really flat lighting with no shadows defining shape...


----------



## tirediron (Dec 24, 2013)

Braineack said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to keep the studio lights up!   Okay...  a'splain me your lighting for the first one please.
> ...


I get that, I was curious as to the reason the OP chose to light like that.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 24, 2013)

The full set shows pretty consistent harsh hair shadows across her forehead.  Add to that the dual catch lights, tells me the lighting setup was more of a cross lighting rather than a Main and Fill setup.  The lights are in conflict with each other instead of complimenting, even though you have a good ratio from one side of the face to the other in most of the images.  Quite possibly the lights are too far away from the model or the modifier needs to be larger.

BTW, the red outfit is H-A-W-T!


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 24, 2013)

kundalini said:


> The full set shows pretty consistent harsh hair shadows across her forehead.  Add to that the dual catch lights, tells me the lighting setup was more of a cross lighting rather than a Main and Fill setup.  The lights are in conflict with each other instead of complimenting, even though you have a good ratio from one side of the face to the other in most of the images.  Quite possibly the lights are too far away from the model or the modifier needs to be larger.
> 
> BTW, the red outfit is H-A-W-T!


this is the case  36 umbrella soft box and beauty dish 2 alien 800's  which would you guys recommend as a main i also have a couple of 30in umbrellas 
the first image i agree is a little strange but i like it any way


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 24, 2013)

i didnt post the more of the red ones because i was worried about the rules


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2013)

damn the rules!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 24, 2013)

have the Mods change the title to NSFW and post away.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2013)

should be able to edit your own.  in the list view of threads, double click just to the side of the thread title and you can edit it.  depends what the edit title timer is set to at least.


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 24, 2013)

Braineack said:


> should be able to edit your own.  in the list view of threads, double click just to the side of the thread title and you can edit it.  depends what the edit title timer is set to at least.



or just click the link in the OP and check um out there


----------



## runnah (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe a bit of skin smoothing.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2013)

pixilstudio said:


> or just click the link in the OP and check um out there


ah missed that.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 24, 2013)

It's a kind of a Martin Schoeller look.

I like the second picture quite a lot.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It's *a kind of a Martin Schoeller look*.



That's an amazing stretch, unless you mean that both shoot indoors a lot, and use flash.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 24, 2013)

To clarify, though I don't see why I should have to, the first picture here resembles in some important ways the two-strip-lights/cat's-eye look that is commonly associated with Martin Schoeller.


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > It's *a kind of a Martin Schoeller look*.
> ...



ouch way to steal my thunder thanks amolitor


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2013)

pixilstudio said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Sorry, my mistake. Apparently, amolitor feels that in your first session after a two-year layoff, the images are right up there with Martin Schoeller's high-fashion and celebrity work.





			
				tirediron said:
			
		

> Okay... a'splain me your lighting for the first one please.







			
				Robin Usagani said:
			
		

> I am not liking the catch lights. The nose ring made her nose look funny on #3&4 from that angle.[/QUOTE





			
				Robin Usagani said:
			
		

> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amolitor (Dec 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> pixilstudio said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Untrue and unfair. You know I like and respect you, Derrel, but your hyperbole can be pretty obnoxious.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay guys, can we play nice please?

Thanks!


----------



## amolitor (Dec 24, 2013)

Not to worry, John. Derrel and I are both grownups, we can tussle without being awful.

Merry Christmas, everyone! Derrel, that means you too, you hyperbolic bugger, you! You know I mean it, right?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 24, 2013)

I know!


----------



## weepete (Dec 24, 2013)

I really like these actually. Yes there are minor flaws but possibly that makes it more real for me which is possibly why I like them more than usual for these kind of shots. 

I also agree with amolitor, my favorite out of the lot is the second. I think my favourite of the whole shoot is the one with her eyes closed on your web page. I see what you mean about that outfit though!


----------



## yahgiggle (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shots love number 3 the most  ;-)


----------



## Designer (Dec 26, 2013)

I checked out the gallery.  I pick the left-most shot in the bottom row of the first page.  As a photograph, I think it has everything working.  Dynamic pose and very good light.


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 26, 2013)

Designer said:


> I checked out the gallery.  I pick the left-most shot in the bottom row of the first page.  As a photograph, I think it has everything working.  Dynamic pose and very good light.


thanks no sure im allowed to post that one here


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 26, 2013)

weepete said:


> I really like these actually. Yes there are minor flaws but possibly that makes it more real for me which is possibly why I like them more than usual for these kind of shots.
> 
> I also agree with amolitor, my favorite out of the lot is the second. I think my favourite of the whole shoot is the one with her eyes closed on your web page. I see what you mean about that outfit though!


thanks


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2013)

pixilstudio said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I checked out the gallery.  I pick the left-most shot in the bottom row of the first page.  As a photograph, I think it has everything working.  Dynamic pose and very good light.
> ...



hmm, not sure why not. It doesn't show anything, heck I've seen bikini's posted on here with a lot less material than that.


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 26, 2013)

ok here


----------

